# LGB Mikado Battery Conversion?



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Has anyone installed or had the installation done for battery power to an LGB Mikado?

I have an LGB Union Pacific Mikado (no DCC) I would like to have done. I am thinking Airwire G3 and Phoenix sound with battery in the tender.

I have a few questions:
Where to put the G3 and Phoenix cards? Tender or Boiler

Should I keep or gut the LGB electronics? I don't think the G3 will control an LGB sound board.

What voltage battery? I don't run fast but would like to stretch it out every now and then.

Would like to put a good smoke unit in but am worried about power drain although it wouldn't get used a whole lot.

Looking to see what others have done, what they like, and don't like.

Steve


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have written up two LGB Mikado installations I have done over the years.
http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/5905
http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/14092/lgb-mikado-gets-rcs-battery-r-c


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Tony,
Thank you for the links. Great information and always good to have pictures.
Steve


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,
I did a Mikako for a friend several years ago. Airwire,Phoenix and speaker all in the loco boiler. There is plenty of room. I guted out the LGB wiring. It's just easier to start over. The headlight and tender light were replaced with 5mm leds. I didn't wire the smoke unit but that would not be a problem with the G3. It might need a voltage regulator. The tender has a battery that is removeable for charging along with an on/off switch and fuse. I'm not a fan of those connectors btween the loco and tenders. Hard to get at and subject to breakage. What I have been doing is replacing with a new connector. In this case one with six wires. Two for power, two for the rear headlight and the other two for chuff leads from magnets and a reed switch on one of the tender axles. I leave about 5 or 6 inches sticking out the read of the loco. Then cut a small hole in the front of the tender just big enough for the connector to fit through. The connection can the be made in the tender where it is a lot easier to get to. I did this one quite a few years ago and do not have any photos.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Paul,
Thanks for the reply. I think I might try this. Will remember to post some pics as I go.
Steve


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, that would be much appreciated.

-Jim


----------

